# Just a guy is the national bench press champion



## maddog1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Congratulations to IM's own "Just a guy" who says he bench presses 415 lbs (in his sig line) and is in high school (His bench went from 205 to this weight in less a year).  That would make him the all time national record holder in the 220 lb class.  Way to go, he is just an amazing guy!! wow!!  

here is the official list for comparison sake.  

http://www.adfpa.com/records/national/men-highschool.htm


----------



## Flex (Mar 30, 2004)

While you're at it, there's 15 year old kids squatting in the 400's and deadlifting in the 600's for reps on IM.

Wow, we've been blessed with some strong ass dudes on this board


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

damn!  that's crazy at 15.  i only starting squatting over 400 lbs this year and i'm a lot older than that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2004)

Who cares what they can or can't lift?  I had a friend tell me he could rep out at 500 on the squat and he was only going about half way down.  I never said a word until he asked me if his form was good.


----------



## Flex (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Who cares what they can or can't lift?



well, probably cuz its a BB forum. Don't get me wrong, i dont get offended or anything, i just call out people's B.S. when i see it, that's all.

If this were a basketball forum for instance, and somebody said they were a better player than Michael Jordan, i'd say bullshit. that's all....


----------



## Alaric (Mar 30, 2004)

Just watch out for that national record, someone by the name of Kevin rice is going to be attempting to break that.  He has a site, i don't have it at the top of my head, but he has videos of him benching 455lbs (touch and go..no pause).....i think he said the national teen record was like 430 (good form) at 198 class.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

LOL!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 30, 2004)

The Kevin Rice homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/index.html


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

That kid is FUCKING HUGE!


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 30, 2004)

Heh yeah, most of the guys on that site are pretty big, strong, and impressive.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Stoney is pretty impressive 19yrs old http://home.t-online.de/home/Klaus.Diefenbacher/galleries_stoney.htm


And Shane from BB.com is insane..  http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=240902


----------



## Alaric (Mar 30, 2004)

Look at Jeff Hughes on Kevin Rice's website, 345lb bench press @ 167lbs (touch and go).....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Heres Hughes...  I wonder, since all of them lift together and are huge, if they use gear together?  

Gyno??
[img2]http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/pictures/lifting/HughesMMP4.jpeg[/img2]

One more... This is big, so here is the link. http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/pictures/lifting/HughesRelaxed.jpg


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2004)

If you watch the video of Kevin Rice bench 455, his form is horrible and his lift would get red flagged all the time.  He bridges like crazy, and he also grips the bar way too wide (its too much like a bb'er bench).

And yes, that looks like gyno to me (although it could just be genetic, we would have to see older pictures of him to be sure). But its pretty rare for a kid with good genetics and a very low % bf to have that nipplage


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

my friend chad
Squatted 500 lbs last year as a 15 year old freshmen highschool

he went lower than parallel too...
at bodyweight of 195


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> my friend chad
> Squatted 500 lbs last year as a 15 year old freshmen highschool
> 
> ...



Did you give him a cookie?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2004)

I cant say for sure, but those guys look a bit "overly anabolic" to me.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Did you give him a cookie?





hahah


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> I cant say for sure, but those guys look a bit "overly anabolic" to me.



I gotta agree.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Congratulations to IM's own "Just a guy" who says he bench presses 415 lbs (in his sig line) and is in high school (His bench went from 205 to this weight in less a year).  That would make him the all time national record holder in the 220 lb class.  Way to go, he is just an amazing guy!! wow!!
> 
> here is the official list for comparison sake.
> ...




Doesn't sound very believable. But, he could lift for a different association. There's tons ADFPA is just one. I know I don't lift for them, or i'd be close to the records right now  But yea, that kinda gain is unreal.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2004)

Shane's friggin amazing. Makes me look like a pussy!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Did you give him a cookie?



lol no, i gave him a protein bar


----------



## gr81 (Mar 31, 2004)

Its funny that people feel they need to lie about their weights to impress other weight training athletes! If you are real hardcore and a dedicated intense BB, we will be able to tell that without ever asking how much you bench. You don't have to lie to kick it you bitches.........ha ha


----------



## Flex (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Its funny that people feel they need to lie about their weights to impress other weight training athletes! If you are real hardcore and a dedicated intense BB, we will be able to tell that without ever asking how much you bench. You don't have to lie to kick it you bitches.........ha ha



what are you tryin' to say....that i don't squat 985 for reps, deadlift cars in the parking lot and bench 800? is that too hard to believe


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> what are you tryin' to say....that i don't squat 985 for reps, deadlift cars in the parking lot and bench 800? is that too hard to believe


Oh yeah, I do overhead presses with semi trailers for reps and thats just my warm up.


----------



## Flex (Apr 1, 2004)

damn bro, but thats still nothing compared to some high schooler's on this forum


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I can lift some cars too, but i'm still weak.  See, the cars i'm referring to are hot wheels.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

i really can lift an 86 escort a little bit, i would imagine  you could to flex

Truth is numbers are important and although it is easy to lie to yourself and everyone else on the net b/c you most likely will never have to prove it, like true lifters know the iron never lies and doesnt care about your feelings


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

i squat Bulldozers man...ill be moving up to cranes pretty soon
i tell you what


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2004)

There is a big difference between a bench press in a sanctioned meet, and a touch and go in the gym. Some of the numbers I hear on the net do seem unbelievable.  Go to the Criticalbench.com forum and you'll quickly see if you can 'only' bench 350, you are a friggin pussy. These guys claim benches in the 400-500 lb range and insist no juice.  Mmmm...k.  

Anyhow, I do know of a high school junior in my gym who really can do 3 or 4 clean reps with 320.  I know because I've spotted him on a couple of occasions. I'm guessing he weighs about 220, and I seriously doubt he juices.  He is a linebacker on the high school football team and the last I heard, both Virginia and Florida were interested in giving him a scholarship.


----------



## Flex (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Anyhow, I do know of a high school junior in my gym who really can do 3 or 4 clean reps with 320.



thats at least believable. i knew kids in h.s. that could get bench in the 4's and DEF were not on juice. they were naturally BIG boys.

but there's 15  yr old kids saying they dead 600 for reps. that i don't believe.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> thats at least believable. i knew kids in h.s. that could get bench in the 4's and DEF were not on juice. they were naturally BIG boys.
> 
> but there's 15  yr old kids saying they dead 600 for reps. that i don't believe.



why?
i already told you my friend squatted 500 at age 15 last year...198lbs
no supps except protein

If he could do that

then guys that way like 235 and take creatine and all that stuff could do 600 lb deads...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

blah blah blah...


----------



## NickB (Apr 1, 2004)

Any lifting number thrown on the net is an average exageration of 43%. Fact.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm regarding Kevin Rice, I remembered a few months back when I first visited he had a statement saying that along the lines of "although mentioned frequently, I have never used steroids"....looking through the site again, I can't seem to find it anymore....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

You also have to consider what a "good rep" is. Bouncing the bar off your chest while your partner deadlifts it for you doesnt count in my book.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> You also have to consider what a "good rep" is. Bouncing the bar off your chest while your partner deadlifts it for you doesnt count in my book.




Well said


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2004)

that is the way the teach bench in college I think or at least that is the way it seemed to me.  I could never ask someone for a spot besides my lifting buddy b/c no one had any clue how to spot someone the right way.  And as anyone who is anyone knows a good spot can make or break a lift


----------



## Flex (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> then guys that way like 235 and take creatine and all that stuff could do 600 lb deads...



creatine??? hahaha, seriously bro.

well, i dont believe it. 15 yr 160lb kids doing 600lb deadlifts for reps is bullshit in my book


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2004)

If I ask someone for a spot, I always tell them not to touch the bar unless they see it starting to go down.  It's amazing how many people will still grap the bar on the first sign of struggle.  Damn I hate that!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2004)

i know, even some guys who you think would know better.  If I needed that much help I would have taken some weight off, spotting is not suppose to be an exercise


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> He bridges like crazy, and he also grips the bar way too wide (its too much like a bb'er bench).




Interesting point here.  I guess I am a little anal, but to me a bench des not count if:

A)It is not done with free weights

B)You do not touch your chest and lock out at the top

C)Your ass even remotely comes up off of the bench.

D)Your spotter even just brushes the bottom of the bar.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2004)

When I was in high school there was a 15 year old benching 500 something, but he weighed like 390 (tall and very overweight). At my school I dont know of anyone benching over 330 for sure, although a couple of the non-football playing juicers I wouldn't doubt were over that but they didn't work out at school but once in a blue moon.


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> C) Your ass even remotely comes up off of the bench.


When I see people doing this it irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2004)

i do that some of the time now.  Even on lighter weight.  My form seems to come and go as my pecs do.  I dont know whats going on but I hope it goes away again


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> The Kevin Rice homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kevtrice/www/index.html



Strong for sure, but his ass is off the bench on those 450s.


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2004)

benching 450 lb with a 3-ply shirt is no big deal at all at 200 lbs.  

If it's not raw it's bullshit !


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 2, 2004)

so what.,.. u dont believe me... i'll video tape it.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 2, 2004)

i never said that i was using Perfect form... if i had to do it for a "national record" i would get red flagged... but i HAVE brang 415lbs of weight on the bench press to my chest and put it back up... my butt was off the bench and my form was horrible.... but u know what... i still did it.  If i had to do it for a record i would not get above 375.... No way and hell i could do 415 in record standards.... Oh but thats right....  maddog KNOWS everything.  U gotta try to point me out dont u maddog?  U are a pussy my friend... u just mad because u AINT SHIT.  Fuck this board... im out.  I'll post my 415 UGly form bench... and my 375 PERFECT bench when i get it... PEACE


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2004)

Honestly I don't see what the big deal is.  I haven't seen you do it so I can't say for sure you did, but I see no reason for you to lie to me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 2, 2004)

This thread should probably be closed up.  I never have seen the guy, so I cant say. If he can bench 375 even, thats more than I can do and Im 23, so props on that at least.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> i really can lift an 86 escort a little bit, i would imagine  you could to flex


Yeah I believe that.  I have a friend who's a junior, weighs like 185, can bench an even 300, I'm not sure about his squat.  Nobody in the school fucks with him either, he's really into martial arts and ground fighting and that shit.  I'm not bullshitting either, you can read my stats. But anyways, this dude has been known to get together with a friend or two, pick up small cars by their back ends, and move them around parking lots randomly.  It's very doable.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey guys, I just deadlifted a bulldozer (ha ha ha)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> i do that some of the time now.  Even on lighter weight.  My form seems to come and go as my pecs do.  I dont know whats going on but I hope it goes away again


hey x-
I'd say, the easiest way to improve form is to back off the weight a bit and get the form down proper.
Where do you place your feet when you bench?
I used to push w/ my legs,and my back would bow a bit. Now I tuck my legs under the bench. (feet together) that takes my legs out of it, no more bowing of the back. (I still have stablility)

Just a thought.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> If I ask someone for a spot, I always tell them not to touch the bar unless they see it starting to go down.  It's amazing how many people will still grap the bar on the first sign of struggle.  Damn I hate that!


If I need a spot, I try and find one of the guys I kow give good spots, and still instruct them how I want to be spotted.
hands on / hands off. no help unless weight stops, only enough to get the weight moving again.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Apr 2, 2004)

is ur back supopse to be complety flat when benching...i mean wats best for just development not wats best to push more weight with....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

my shoulder blades and butt are on the bench. There may be a slirch in my back, but always in contact w/ bench


----------



## X Ring (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey x-
> I'd say, the easiest way to improve form is to back off the weight a bit and get the form down proper.
> Where do you place your feet when you bench?
> ...



Thanks Burner, Yeah I think I need to play with my feet.  I am comfortable and am not feeling like my form is such that it will lead to injury but it should be better.  If my form does get bad I get to distracted by it and have to rack the bar anyway.  I am going lighter in that I havent 1 or 2 rep maxed in a while (well no lower than 4)


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 3, 2004)

Considering the average person can't seem to bench over 135, anyone who can do over 180 or so impresses me. Never any need to exagerate what your body is capable of.


----------



## LAM (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Arthur2004 *_
> is ur back supopse to be complety flat when benching...i mean wats best for just development not wats best to push more weight with....



you should have a "natural" arch in the back when benching...

the idiots in the gym that you see fuking air when they are benching heavy obviously have no idea how a lever works...lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> Considering the average person can't seem to bench over 135, anyone who can do over 180 or so impresses me. Never any need to exagerate what your body is capable of.



the avg person???

you can never say the average person...
what exactly does that mean?

age14 kids? age 20? people who dont workout?women? men???


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2004)

why the hell was this thread started in the first place?

I am now dumber for having read it.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 3, 2004)

amen Funk...


----------



## juicedbeachbum (Apr 4, 2004)

This is the most useless thread I have ever read.  It was started because some loser thinks that some other anonymous person may or may not be lying about his stats.  Who cares?  Does anyone feel like more of a man because he came out and said Just A Guy might be lying?

O yea... And I believe the average person means the average person.  Are you retarded?  The average human being on this world probably cannot bench 135, that's all that was said.

BTW, does anyone know for a fact that he can't bench 415.  First off, the guy is like 20, so he is out of high school.  I personally know several college students who can bench 405+, so lay off the guy.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 4, 2004)

well... technically im supposed to be out of highschool... i failed twice.  I aint good with tha books.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, I feel much more like a man since this thread came out 

What the fuck... "are you retarded?"  First off, I know some "retarded" people and using their unfortunate circumstances as a name to talk smack to another person is shitty.  Secondly, I'd like to see some research as to what the average person is.  Tell me, if you average a male and a female, does the end product have balls or not?  Yes, no, maybe so?  I'd like to see some research as to what the average person exactly is jb, because I could use it in business to figure out exactly what kind of average product to sell to these average people.

Whooot!  You know some guys that can bench 405+.  Suuuhhhweat, let me find that brownie button for you crazy lifting mofos.

If this is the most useless thread you've read on here, you obviously havent been around for very long  (even outside of those 14 posts  ).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by juicedbeachbum *_
> This is the most useless thread I have ever read.  It was started because some loser thinks that some other anonymous person may or may not be lying about his stats.  Who cares?  Does anyone feel like more of a man because he came out and said Just A Guy might be lying?
> 
> O yea... And I believe the average person means the average person.  Are you retarded?  The average human being on this world probably cannot bench 135, that's all that was said.
> ...



If anyone is a fool in here its you!

the average person??? You are an idiot

there is no such thing as an average person

BTW I can believe that some guys are bouncing around 600 on deadlift at low bodyweights because

in a year old M&F mag i have
it was referencing a guy that weighed 160 lbs
and he could squat 750!!! so there


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, this thread gets worse by the day.  you guys are killing me.  can we have intelligent debate instead of who bench's what!  I think you all are a bunch of liars.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Arthur2004 *_
> is ur back supopse to be complety flat when benching...i mean wats best for just development not wats best to push more weight with....



Flat spine = bad, see signature.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> the idiots in the gym that you see fuking air when they are benching heavy obviously have no idea how a lever works...lol



Fucking air?  

If you stick your feet far back, you help keep the arch very easily. It took me about a week of practicing to get the bench form down to where I was comfortable with everything, and I think it put about 15 pounds on my bench instantly.

I haven't maxed out in a long long while because I have no spotter or partner, the heaviest weight I work with is 315. Even with 315 my reps are always clean because the weight is heavy enough that I could get hurt if I am not clean with it, you wont see me squirming around on the bench or bouncing anything.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 4, 2004)

benching your body weight is usually considered respectable


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> benching your body weight is usually considered respectable



I would agree with that. A fair number of people I would say can bench 10-20 under their bodyweight, but 135? I find that comment rather ludicrous, not as a flame, just as a fact that the average man can barely or cannot bench 135 I find it laughable.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

avg man in his 30s or 40s or what?


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I would agree with that. A fair number of people I would say can bench 10-20 under their bodyweight, but 135? I find that comment rather ludicrous, not as a flame, just as a fact that the average man can barely or cannot bench 135 I find it laughable.



you'll be surprised. sure, when you hang out around a gym, you'd be hard pressed to find even one guy who good not get 135 up for at least a couple of reps, but go out into the real world and you'll find a lot of weaklings and lardasses who can't do that.


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I would agree with that. A fair number of people I would say can bench 10-20 under their bodyweight, but 135? I find that comment rather ludicrous, not as a flame, just as a fact that the average man can barely or cannot bench 135 I find it laughable.


So saying maybe 70% of the male population can not bench 135lbs........Do you guys think thats about right.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CARES !


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

I have never considered myself strong and when I was friggin 13 years old I was benching 150, most of the athletic kids were doing 170-185.

I still think you guys have seen too many Urkels of the world white or black or asian. I knew one kid who could barely bench the bar in 9th grade, but I think assuming that a large portion of men can't bench even 135 is outrageous, I really do.

I also knew a kid who was into the 300s and later into the 400s, and was benching 90 pounds. He was asthmatic and diabetic, but I would have never thought him so weak.

I see occasionally guys in the gym that are about 5'5" and look like coat hangers who are struggling with 95 and 115, but these guys are nowhere near even average. I also knew a 6'3" white guy who was 215 and could not bench more than 185 after 3 years of going to the gym, but he was extremely lazy and in his late 30s.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Id have to say the average person in your average gym (not hardcore) gets anywhere from 150 to 200 on their bench.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 4, 2004)

Thats proably because most of these guys either don't religiously train on the bench press or just havent developed the upper chest and arm strength like others.  Years of bench training yeilds more strength.  I know that you have to get serious with the weight and not toy with it in order to make good gains on strength!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

For most that is certainly true. I still think though that 135 is not a big bench when the average man has got to weigh 160+, are Americans really that pathetic? We are statistically obese but I wouldn't say that pathetically weak just yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the majority of people who have never worked out, can only manage about 20-30 lbs below their bodyweight for a max bench press.  But after training for a few months, most can manage their bodyweight.

Like Camaro said... Who Cares!  I have to tell this story though.  I knew a guy several years ago who was about 5'11", early 30s, I'd say weighed around 175 lbs.  He was a financial journalist for a large newspaper (kind of reminded me of Dagwood ).  This mofo was the absolute weakest person I'd ever seen!  When he started training, he had trouble benching the bar.  Ever after a year of working out 3-4 times a week, he was 'benching' 65 lbs and STRUGGLING to get 7 or 8 reps!  No lie. He was a good guy, I actually felt embarrassed for him.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 5, 2004)

wow...  I agree with mudge tho... even when i was 15 and not eating right or taking protein i was benching 205.... never got above that tho until 4 years later.


----------



## Flex (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread IS getting ridiculous like The Funkmaster said.

alls my original point was is to reiterate the fact that some kids most likely lie about thier weight. do i care? not at all. why did i post that then? to call them out. why do they lie? who knows. if you can push it, then you've already proven it to yourself, so you don't need to lie to anyone else. thats all. 

but keep 'em coming guys, this shit's hilarious


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Like Camaro said... Who Cares!  I have to tell this story though.  I knew a guy several years ago who was about 5'11", early 30s, I'd say weighed around 175 lbs.  He was a financial journalist for a large newspaper (kind of reminded me of Dagwood ).  This mofo was the absolute weakest person I'd ever seen!  When he started training, he had trouble benching the bar.  Ever after a year of working out 3-4 times a week, he was 'benching' 65 lbs and STRUGGLING to get 7 or 8 reps!  No lie. He was a good guy, I actually felt embarrassed for him.



That was one spoon chested dude huh?   Ah well, he'll build it up over time.. at least he's working at it and not just satisfied being weak.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a (kid) guy - I posted this after noticing that the amount you claim to lift is more than the all-time national high school record and figured you would want to get credit for it.  You should compete in a sanctioned event and have it documented.  If you can do it then hat's off to you - I'll be your biggest fan.  If not, then you shouldn't say so.  You've been saying for awhile that you will get a picture of it, so make it happen.  You owe it to this board to do so
1) As proof that back up your words, and 
2) To gain the admiration that you deserve.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> You owe it to this board to do so
> 1) As proof that back up your words, and
> 2) To gain the admiration that you deserve.


Gee Maddog, I've 'claimed' a bench of 305.  Do I need to provide proof also?

He doesn't 'owe' the board, or you, shit.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to post an opinion either way, but on another board there is a guy who doesn't train legs, who claims a single leg press of 890 and a squat of only 450.

Impressive for someone who "doesn't train legs," but the leg press is otherwordly.

Who knows... If the thread is not being productive we should let it die or it will end up being closed eventually.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 5, 2004)

So we'll all just mislead each other and titillate ourselves by saying whatever pleases us.  If you don't know what is truth what is the point of discussing anything.  For instance,  I'll make 4 statements, 2 of which are true 2 are false - you figure them out.
1) I bench 425
2) I earn a 6 figure salary
3) I have a Ph.D
4) I drive a Lexus

All plausible but only 2 are true and the other 2 one could certainly aspire to.

Who gives a shit, right.  The point is people should speak the truth unless you prefer being lied to.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mudge got in his thoughts and my post was for JD, just to clarify.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

I suppose I try to look the other way, sometimes I do get a little bothered by claims people make, or when the uneducated speak about a topic I know a little bit about...

But people are always going to make claims, like the 890 1-leg press guy, I told him that it would certainly defy logic if he is only squatting 450 but hey, maybe it IS possible, but I sure dont believe it in terms of being a legit leg press.

I do know that it doesn't affect my lifts or life, so I'll stick to my meager little piddly weights while these guys are Hercules of the world


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 5, 2004)

Well what exactly is the point of this thread? The last time I checked this is the "Training" forum. Since when is it used to be sarcastic about what other members claim to lift. So what if he can bench that, so what if he can't. I'm sure as hell not going to loose sleep over it or worry about it. I know what I can lift and that's all that matters. What "Just a guy" can lift does not effect me or anyone in anyway. If he can throw that up - hats off. If he can't - oh well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2004)

So if someone claims a bodyfat of 6%, or that they lost 40 lbs in 2 months, or gained 40 lbs of LBM in 2 months, you feel they should have to provide proof?  This is the internet man.  Everything I read I take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot Ronnie Coleman said he was something like .5% bodyfat, hydrostatic testing told him so. Duchaine claimed they are not accurate below 15% and that calipers are accurate to 6% and no further.

With Visceral fat and such whoooooooo knows.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 5, 2004)

The goal in my life is to be healthy and look good.  Who cares if I can or can't bench over 500 lbs.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 5, 2004)

this is teh funniest shit i have read in a long time.  beats doing something productive.  although there were a few intelligent posts they were clearly inthe minority.  people with nothign better to do arguing about nothing.  i was waiting for someone to start pointing out grammatical error or speeling mistakes...i say keep it going.  every once in a while i need a good laugh at someone else' expense.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well.. once again.. im not lieing maddog...  And i also dont owe this board shit... BUT when i do get a web camera u ARE going to have to stick ur pussy little foot in your mouth.. I SWEAR TO GOD... STOP WHILE YOUR AHEAD.  Because i WILL embarass you.  That is my Good word brother.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> this is teh funniest shit i have read in a long time.  beats doing something productive.  although there were a few intelligent posts they were clearly inthe minority.  people with nothign better to do arguing about nothing.  i was waiting for someone to start pointing out grammatical error or speeling mistakes...i say keep it going.  every once in a while i need a good laugh at someone else' expense.



why do you people keep coming in here to say that???

Everyone has said that!

ok so waht

this thread is funny

people are lying

OK WE GET THE POINT! quit trying to be all phylosophical already damn


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> why do you people keep coming in here to say that???
> 
> Everyone has said that!
> ...



it'slike watching a train wreck in slow motion.  you see the car stuck on the tracks, the drunk driver still in the car reaching for the last bottle of bud that slipped under the passenger seat;  you see the train a-coming, coming down the track ( sung to a johnny cash? tune ) but you can't do anything to either help the driver out or stop the train.  
the people involved don't have a clue as to why others watch.  and the drunkard defends himself for trying to get the last can of beer before the train comes.
it's a train wreck all right.  
Run Ronnie Run....


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, what a deep analogy - could you analyze that for us unenlightened dilletantes. 

Oh, and I just do this to see how many hits I can generate on a thread.  The old "I call you out" or "I challenge what you say" theme is bound to generate alot of interest eh?
So maybe I'm really the "crowd" watching the drunks get hit.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 6, 2004)

And kid - I never said you were lying, just that you should offer some proof, since it seems to be a national record - I'd just like to see the record lift.  So there are no words to swallow or whatever you wrote.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

mother fucker  Quit calling me kid.  I told u ONCE before DO NOT put my name in your mouth... and look... u start a thread on me.  u got issues man.


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Since this is the training forum - let's get back to training, please tell us how you doubled your bench in 6 months and set this record.  All tips are appreciated.  
Also, when is the date by which you will post your lifting pic - I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

TRICEPS... is what got me there... i have a genetic gift in my triceps...  They are Ungodly strong in EVERYONE's opinion around here... when i do get the camera i will let u witness that too.

And u wanna know what was different about my training??  A SHIT LOAD OF GEAR... i guess u really dont understand how much roids i was actually using when i pushed up 415.

I rarely benched... i usually just worked with the 120-150 lbs dumbbells, cables, and hammer strength.

I only did one body part a day... doing ATLEAST 25 sets.
Ohh and here's another "lie" for you... im curling 185x2.

But u know what i have to show for it?  HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE...  I wish i would had NEVER used that much gear and trained that hard. 

But everything i say is true.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

and for the record... how much gear i was using was 150mg'sTren ED   175mg's Test prop ED  100mg's Winny ED
200mg's DECA every week   and 600mg's EQ every week.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

oh... and i will post the PIC when my next cycle starts... I can still throw up 375 off cycle.   U never know... it might be higher than 415 when i do start my next one.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> and for the record... how much gear i was using was 150mg'sTren ED   175mg's Test prop ED  100mg's Winny ED
> 200mg's DECA every week   and 600mg's EQ every week.




That's a shitload of gear man. How old are you?


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

19


----------



## maddog1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh ok, now we understand, you have genetically good triceps and were using nearly 4 grams of steroids per week.  We thought you were just some freak of nature.
Noone has used the word "lie", so there is no need to quote it.
Thanks for the training insights - I guess with that amount of drugs, you can easily do the 25 sets. 

Your BP still high? how long you been off?


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 6, 2004)

this am i did:

135 for 10
165 for 8
185 for 8
195 for 4

i'm 5'4"  140....i could care less about how much i lift as long as i get a good pump.   


ps>  can't believe i just read this whole thread


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

Get that BP down that is going to kill your heart.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> 19



How long have you been juicing. That seems like a pretty advanced cycle. Sorry to fling questions at you - i'm just interested.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2004)

You need to get that BP down before you even consider another cycle JAG.  Are you sure your BP was normal before you started the cycle?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 6, 2004)

*this whole thread*



> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> can't believe i just read this whole thread



yeah, its like watching a bad stand up comic; you sit there with a semi grin on sort of expecting to get a laugh, so you extend the guy some credit but nothing worth laughing at is ever said by the quy.   
for reasons unknown,  one angry pup decided to devote an entire thread to ridiculing some guy when the guy was doing a pretty good job of it on his own!
nothin needed to be said.  and this has steamrolled into quite an enjoyable show.  how far will these two go until they simply run out of steam then discover that they actually have something in common, hug each other and walk away from all this.  tune in for the next exciting episode....


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Oh, and I just do this to see how many hits I can generate on a thread.  The old "I call you out" or "I challenge what you say" theme is bound to generate alot of interest eh?
> So maybe I'm really the "crowd" watching the drunks get hit.



nah, the best threads to start are the ones about racial issues or homosexuals or abortion.  that brings people out of the woodwork.  i saw a shirt the other day "  i am all for same sex marriages-- as long as the two chicks are hot!".    that started tongues wagging....lol  or drolling..



> So maybe I'm really the "crowd" watching the drunks get hit.


sure -but i dont' believe so


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: this whole thread*



> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> yeah, its like watching a bad stand up comic; you sit there with a semi grin on sort of expecting to get a laugh, so you extend the guy some credit but nothing worth laughing at is ever said by the quy.
> for reasons unknown,  one angry pup decided to devote an entire thread to ridiculing some guy when the guy was doing a pretty good job of it on his own!
> nothin needed to be said.  and this has steamrolled into quite an enjoyable show.  how far will these two go until they simply run out of steam then discover that they actually have something in common, hug each other and walk away from all this.  tune in for the next exciting episode....



now this i have to agree with

ive done the same thing with these stand ups


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

Im an idiot fellas... i went to the DOC today about my blood pressure...  We were using too little of a cuff... they busted out the large and my BP was 130/66... Heh.. started my next cycle today.   Will have that pic for u soon Maddog...

The cycle i started today is my third since August.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

ohh and got my Trigylcerides(sp?) checked along with Free test, test, and liver.  will let yall know about them.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

None of the test/estro means anything until you have been off all drugs for one to two months.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 6, 2004)

was about 3 weeks...  oh well...  my balls are huge so i will have to take that as my test.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish a mod would close this thread


----------



## Mudge (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, its lived a long life.


----------

